# F1 History Challenge (rFactor)



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2011)

Eine noch nie da gewesene Rennserie startet demnächst. 
Das Team Ace-Racing veranstalltet eine Saison durch die Geschichte der Formel 1. 
Für jede Dekaden (1950-1959; 1960-1969...) werden Mods und Strecken mit den damaligen Layout zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Alle Infos gibts hier: Ace-Racing History Forum


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Oktober 2011)

Daten dazu sind jetzt veröffentlicht worden. Mod und Strecken werden bequem über Simsync bereitgestellt. Wer Lust hat kann sich anmelden und schonmal ein paar Runden mit dem F1 1950 testen. Es lohnt sich.

http://forum.ace-racing.info/viewforum.php?f=21


----------



## steffen0278 (4. November 2011)

Heute erstes Rennen.

F1 1950 in England. Strecke IFC

Leider gibts vorerst nur ein Livetiming.
Sollten es noch einige Fahrer mehr werden in Zukunft, wird es auch ein Livestream geben.

Hier der Link zum Timing: LiveRacers


Edit: Es wird doch einen Livestream geben. http://simrace.tv/page.php?50


----------



## steffen0278 (19. November 2011)

Saison 1950 abgehakt. Im 2. und letzten Rennen P3 geholt. Hoffentlich gehts mit dem 1955er Mod auch mit den Teilnehmern bergauf.


----------

